# Muffett- Tortie Tabby Selkirk Rex shorthair - 5 years old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Muffett- Tortie Tabby Selkirk Rex shorthair - 5 years old.
Really affectionate. She is neutered microchipped and she has had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing her

Please say you saw her on Animal Lifeline UK

http://www.forum.animallifelineuk.org/viewtopic.php?f=604&t=25595


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you know any more about her than this? I.e, how lively she is, whether she's registered with GCCF etc?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I do but you are best talking to Patsy at the rescue. These cats are in rescue so no pedigree papers will be given with them when they leave.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

The rescue has got pedigree for all these cats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww bless her, she dont look to happy in the picture, lol.shes kinda saying, " What you staring at !!!!" ,,_


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's a pity, as I'm very tentatively looking for a nice show neuter, but without papers, I'd only be able to show as a HHP which is not what I want. Oh well.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

not sure what an hhp is but cant you show in the rescue section


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I show my polydactyl Maine Coon in the HHP section and find it just as rewarding and fun as showing the the Pedigree Section. The cats still compete for titles (Master Cat Certificates) and can become Master Cat/Grand Master Cat/Imperial Grand Master Cat etc. I see quite a few Selkirk Variants being shown in the HHP section so you would be in good company. Give it some thought :thumbup:


HHP - Household Pet


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------

